# Are your Browsers subject to Cryptojacking ? Test within!



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2018)

*Cryptojacking Test Check if your browser is affected by cryptojacking!*

Browser test, nothing to download at all.     https://cryptojackingtest.com/

If you are Not subject to Cryptojacking  please add what you used to BLOCK cryptojack mining! Thank you.

*Malwarebytes Pro *is stopping Cryptojacking  on my PC 
And just in case I also use *No Coin* on my FF browser which even with Malewarebytes shows that it was blocked.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2018)

Ublock Origns & Adblock Ultimate   ( and carefull browsing ) And Firefox  56.02 64 bit


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2018)

Since I currently don't have a GPU in any of my WCG cruncher's, this isn't a problem for me?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Since I currently don't have a GPU in any of my WCG cruncher's, this isn't a problem for me?


I would say your safe from GPU mining but what about the few that do CPU mining?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 22, 2018)

Chrome + uBlock

And it seems no need for Opera  Protected. 

PHEW. Because Opera really didn't stick with me when I used it.


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 22, 2018)

All safe, Chrome 64, and Palemoon 27.6.2, both with uBlock origin and no antivirus.

Edit: Just checked Internet Explorer, no addons, says NOT safe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> *Cryptojacking Test Check if your browser is affected by cryptojacking!*
> 
> Browser test, nothing to download at all.     https://cryptojackingtest.com/
> 
> ...



Once I can unbox my rig from storage again, update Waterfox and noscript, mbam, avast and sas and spyware blaster and get the latest stable patches I will see. Im on phone right now


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2018)

Lol it says I'm protected, I had two cases of it last 24 hrs watching a livestream of champions league games.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2018)

Latest Opera beta. Safe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 22, 2018)

erocker said:


> Latest Opera beta. Safe.




Surprised you use Opera, would have though Vivaldi or Firefox for someone like you.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I will see. Im on phone right now


Test your phone Browser 

My Phone (chrome) not protected


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Test your phone Browser



Chrome is unsecure


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2018)

PM me with any other test for drive by crptojacking and I will ad them to the OP with a memorable mentioning of you


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 22, 2018)

No Coin and Malwarebytes, and with an added "ScriptSafe"


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 22, 2018)

My setup is the latest Chrome x64 and Adblock, and it passed.

Now, I noticed that I was able to pass the test and be protected even though the "Cryptocurrency (Bitcoin) Mining Protection List" was not checked in the Filter Lists for Adblock.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 22, 2018)

Opera + Adblock Extension and with Samsung S8+ Free Adblocker Browser both are GooD


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 22, 2018)

Opera FTW


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Surprised you use Opera, would have though Vivaldi or Firefox for someone like you.


Someone like me?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> I would say your safe from GPU mining but what about the few that do CPU mining?



Few?

All web miners are CPU miners.  This is due to them all sharing the coinhive javascript code base.



erocker said:


> Someone like me?



I mean, I'd say he's being insensitive, but I'm not quite sure what you're supposed to be...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Few?
> 
> All web miners are CPU miners.  This is due to them all sharing the coinhive javascript code base.
> 
> ...


Who are you kidding? He's Batman!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2018)

why does the "test" double as an ad for Opera?  just wondering.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> why does the "test" double as an ad for Opera?  just wondering.



Gotta pay for it somehow...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Avast caught it and stopped it on stock Chrome and Edge for me.



Arjai said:


> Since I currently don't have a GPU in any of my WCG cruncher's, this isn't a problem for me?



Nope, the browser miners are all CPU based.


----------



## erixx (Feb 23, 2018)

tested opera, vivaldi and firefox: all fine
chrome and edge do not pass

ALL: latest versions, no add-ons, plug-ins


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 23, 2018)

win10,  ff 58.0.2 with ublock origin passed.

samsung galaxy note 4 going to that site from the official tpu app used opera to load the site and failed. maybe i can change the default browser the tpu app uses to go to external websites?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2018)

Edge is vulnerable, of course.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 23, 2018)

i dont understand, it's just another ad type, why are people blaming browsers now or thinking some site's checker saying 'safe' means safe?

dont run with js enabled on sites you've never visited, whitelist js if you must, use an adblocker, whitelist sites you want to support... only THEN would the rare need to block known mining scripts appear while allowing ad scripts & having js enabled

a proper blocker would be based on blacklists that get updates & give the user a choice for which list to enable, so then... it's offensive to people's intelligence when browsers like opera pretend to be special by adding an extra checkbox in their settings



dorsetknob said:


> Ublock Origns & Adblock Ultimate   ( and carefull browsing ) And Firefox  56.02 64 bit


you mean 58?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 23, 2018)

kn00tcn said:


> you mean 58?


No Definitely no
Twas humble win 7 pro >>> NO A/V  and Firefox 56.02 64 bit ( I have not updated firefox because i have Security cams that use JS and later ver of firefox block JS plugin by default ( and other plugin's i use)

PS you SHOULD READ the update notice's to find out what they fix and what they disable


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 23, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> No Definitely no
> Twas humble win 7 pro >>> NO A/V  and Firefox 56.02 64 bit ( I have not updated firefox because i have Security cams that use JS and later ver of firefox block JS plugin by default ( and other plugin's i use)
> 
> PS you SHOULD READ the update notice's to find out what they fix and what they disable


you think i dont read the changelogs? that's exactly why you need to update! we've been warned for like 2 years about the plugin change, that's not news

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/ what about these notices, oh dear they must be important, so much red color everywhere, but no the user & user convenience is most important, should i assume you dont update the cameras or they dont even have updates? it's this complete bs from both companies & users that caused the botnet that took down part of the north american east coast internet

that's just unacceptable behavior, you could run a portable old version just for the cameras, while going to public sites with a properly updated & faster browser

whatever, it's your crappy insecurity not mine, ESR or palemoon should be used to extend old addon life (what js, addons are not exactly js, that's also lame that a camera cant use html5 or standalone software)


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2018)

kn00tcn said:


> you think i dont read the changelogs? that's exactly why you need to update! we've been warned for like 2 years about the plugin change, that's not news
> 
> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/ what about these notices, oh dear they must be important, so much red color everywhere, but no the user & user convenience is most important, should i assume you dont update the cameras or they dont even have updates? it's this complete bs from both companies & users that caused the botnet that took down part of the north american east coast internet
> 
> ...


WHile there are points in this and maybe value too BUT can we please stay on topic as I would prefer that this thread does NOT turn to shit with rants and arguments! The topic is  *1* *"Take the test"* *2 "report if you passed or failed"* *3"Post what app you used to block the Crytojacking on the test site given in 1st post (https://cryptojackingtest.com/)"*

Thank you in advance for everyones cooperation with this thread. Anyone who would like to go off topic can start a Thread for such


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edge is vulnerable, of course.



I'm pretty sure most browsers are without some kind of add-on to stop it.  If I disable my Avast, Chrome is vulnerable too.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm pretty sure most browsers are without some kind of add-on to stop it.  If I disable my Avast, Chrome is vulnerable too.


I would also like to build a bit on this; I have found that when a Browser has a ad-on for stopping cryptojacking like for example *FF *with "*No Coin*" will STOP cryptojacking before *Malewarebytes *can get a chance to but with out the plug ins then it falls on Malewarebytes which then does the Blocking, on my PC


----------



## craigo (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 23, 2018)

i disabled filters in ublock/umatrix, still says protected in FF, didnt bother trying to disable the addons entirely (edit: or enabling third party cookies), do note that *modern secure FF* comes with some disconnect (addon) & extra anti-tracking features built in

the only other thing i have right now is qupzilla (uses chromium, comes with some easylist or others adblocker), had to disable the adblocker for it to say not protected

again most adblocking tools are capable & already block mining, not allowing js from third parties or sites you visit until you add them will also 'protect' you, this tool is somewhat disingenuous & pretty annoying that it tells you to download opera even when protected

edit: the real question is when mining starts using random urls or code hosted on the first party site, anyone can block known mining services even in their hosts/firewall so that zero software is needed, but how can you stop normal looking js without hard sniffing or scanning load (like FF's 'this script is taking too long, would you like to stop it' alert), it's a false sense & opera boasting at this time


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> why does the *"test" double as an ad for Opera? * just wondering.





kn00tcn said:


> again most adblocking tools are capable & already block mining, not allowing js from third parties or sites you visit until you add them will also 'protect' you, *this tool is somewhat disingenuous & pretty annoying that it tells you to download opera even when protected*



answered by RTB in post #22


R-T-B said:


> *Gotta pay for it somehow.*..



Also i have found NO other available test for Cryptojacking and did mention if there are other cyptojacking tests to please PM me them and I will add them and so far not a single PM, back on topic.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 23, 2018)

It says I'm protected. I'm using chrome with ublock orgin.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 23, 2018)

I ran the test and it says i am protected. Adblock plus and ublock origins in opera. I installed ublock origins bacause browsing on tweaktown site made me believe they use some sort of undetectable miner. My cpu and ram usage went up alot there before ublock


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2018)

Users of Ghostery are also protected.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2018)

Man, you guys are all noobs. I only use cURL to browse the web!

Also, any reason why that site pings Facebook using its own script???

<body>
<div id="fb-root"></div>
<script>(function (d, s, id) {
    var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];
    if (d.getElementById(id)) return;
    js = d.createElement(s);
    js.id = id;
    js.src = 'https://connect.facebook.net/en_GB/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.11';
    fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>

Oh, looks like you can "share" this on FB. And people are concerned about browser safety? LMAO!


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 23, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Also i have found NO other available test for Cryptojacking and did mention if there are other cyptojacking tests to please PM me them and I will add them and so far not a single PM, back on topic.


i gave two browser results of the topic's current test & detailed the multiple blocking methods that already block or unintentionally allow mining, it's not exactly an on/off standalone feature/issue

the thread can easily evolve into a mining information thread as new checkers/methods pop up, though it's all extremely similar to third party ads/scripts that we've always had to deal with... but i'm not going to withhold technical information, this isnt voodoo, this is critical to the stability of the internet & its users


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 23, 2018)

erocker said:


> Someone like me?




A tech savvy guru type, I mean your one of the top Admins of this website, it just seems to me that most that community, or admins of IT stuff generally just use Firefox. Opera being owned by a Chinese firm just seems an odd choice for someone who is educated in this field. Vivaldi made by the original Opera maker seems like a no brainer, I'm not sure I trust any browser out of China, but suit yourself. I mean no offense, I myself don't like Firefox that much, it just seems to be what most people in these tech websites use.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Feb 23, 2018)

Using ghostery / adblock on both chrome and FF
plus added this filter to adblock 
*||coin-hive.com/lib/coinhive.min.js*


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 23, 2018)

Latest firefox/Edge/Chome/Midori/YouNameIt available to date + local DNS handled by my Pi-Hole (Raspberry Pi) = SAFE


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2018)

Firefox is using its own Anti-Track feature and I think they've included Cryptojacking in it too.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 23, 2018)

Seems to me it just checks if ads get blocked.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> update Waterfox


Whats the benefit of using waterfox these days when Firefox now supports 64bit natively?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 23, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whats the benefit of using waterfox these days when Firefox now supports 64bit natively?



fanboys. I only use Vivaldi and Firefox.

I have a Chromebook I use that I use for paying bills, just because well Google makes my life easier in that regard, I keep all ID and financial related info off my main gaming PC


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edge is vulnerable, of course.


from what my test run says, Edge is protected while having AdBlock extension installed


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> A tech savvy guru type, I mean your one of the top Admins of this website, it just seems to me that most that community, or admins of IT stuff generally just use Firefox. Opera being owned by a Chinese firm just seems an odd choice for someone who is educated in this field. Vivaldi made by the original Opera maker seems like a no brainer, I'm not sure I trust any browser out of China, but suit yourself. I mean no offense, I myself don't like Firefox that much, it just seems to be what most people in these tech websites use.


I’m a moderator not a tech guru. I deal with bad bahavior and bad/questionable browsers. Hehe


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Users of Ghostery are also protected.


didn't know that  I'm running so many stupid addons heheh. Blocking Facebook, scripts, sound, Ghoster, nocoin, etc, etc...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2018)

erocker said:


> I’m a moderator not a tech guru. I deal with bad bahavior and bad/questionable browsers. Hehe



So basically batman?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 23, 2018)

The time I´ve checked https://cryptojackingtest.com/ my antivirus warned me and I aborted the connection, btw I use chrome, but I also go to windows task manager and check the performance system, looks good.
Any advice is welcome.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 23, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> So basically batman?


He is "the bat".

Off topic, but what happened to new episodes of the venture brothers?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whats the benefit of using waterfox these days when Firefox now supports 64bit natively?



Plugin support


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Seems to me it just checks if ads get blocked.



Not necessarily.  A lot of ad blockers have included the coinhive script in their blocking, but not all of them have.  And you can be save without an ad-blocker, like I tested with a stock Chrome and Edge.  In that case, my anti-virus caught the mining scripted and blocked it.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> A tech savvy guru type, I mean your one of the top Admins of this website, it just seems to me that most that community, or admins of IT stuff generally just use Firefox. Opera being owned by a Chinese firm just seems an odd choice for someone who is educated in this field. Vivaldi made by the original Opera maker seems like a no brainer, I'm not sure I trust any browser out of China, but suit yourself. I mean no offense, I myself don't like Firefox that much, it just seems to be what most people in these tech websites use.



The computer you're typing from is Made in China, the phone you have is Made in China, the networking equipment you use to connect to internet is probably Made in China, the equipment ISP is using is most likely Made in China, but only the Opera owned by Chinese is problematic somehow. ? Chrome is made by Google, the worlds largest data hoarder and seeing what shit they are pulling over diversity nonsense and general leftist lunacy, I'm more scared of them than Chinese. But Chrome, everyone loves, but Opera which is superior in almost every possible way, oh noes, the CHINESE!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> So basically batman?


told ya


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 23, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> The computer you're typing from is Made in China, the phone you have is Made in China, the networking equipment you use to connect to internet is probably Made in China, the equipment ISP is using is most likely Made in China, but only the Opera owned by Chinese is problematic somehow. ? Chrome is made by Google, the worlds largest data hoarder and seeing what shit they are pulling over diversity nonsense and general leftist lunacy, I'm more scared of them than Chinese. But Chrome, everyone loves, but Opera which is superior in almost every possible way, oh noes, the CHINESE!



I actually prefer Vivaldi, but thanks for telling me I love Chrome. Cheers


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 24, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I actually prefer Vivaldi, but thanks for telling me I love Chrome. Cheers



That's not what I said. The Chrome part is not directed at you.


----------



## Vario (Feb 25, 2018)

Palemoon x64 and ublock origin: protected

https://www.palemoon.org/palemoon-win64.shtml


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Off topic, but what happened to new episodes of the venture brothers?



Nov. 11, 2018 is the claimed release date

that would be a great way to get people...."see if your browser is crypto proof" ....insert mining hidden inside


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 25, 2018)

I tested both my desktop and phone and both were protected (firefox and ublock seems to do the trick)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2018)

Windows Edge. Nothing installed. Protected.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Nov. 11, 2018 is the claimed release date
> 
> that would be a great way to get people...."see if your browser is crypto proof" ....insert mining hidden inside
> 
> View attachment 97687



How are you going to test for a mining script vulnerability, without a mining script?  Or am I misunderstanding you?


----------

